# Moving to Barcelona, Need a place to stay ASAP



## Tjarb (Mar 30, 2009)

All,
I have posted to a numerous of places about moving overseas from the USA. We have settled on Barcelona. However, The Company I am going to work for has procrastinated long enough and now has me leaving the USA before the end of the month. (May)

I need to complete the requirements for the visas for my son and fiancée in short order. We have everything we need except a place to stay to prove that they have a place to live.

What we are in need of is a nice small apartment with two bedrooms that we can rent for possibly one to two months. We want to have time to learn the area and then find a place to live. The real fun is that my fiancée and son will be arriving alone as I will be in Pakistan first and then for 90 days at a time…

Does anyone have a contact for finding an apartment for either a short term or long term requirement? 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My immediate answer would be to suggest you contact your future employer?? Can they not find you soemthing for the short term?? You can then have a look around once you´re all there???

Jo xxx


----------



## Tjarb (Mar 30, 2009)

*Employer not an option*

The problem is that I am working in Pakistan and want to live in Barcelona....

My work will give me time off so I can live where I don't work.....

We need to get this setup because when i leave I won't be able to get my son a visa... So time is very short. like days short.

Thank you though,


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tjarb said:


> The problem is that I am working in Pakistan and want to live in Barcelona....
> 
> My work will give me time off so I can live where I don't work.....
> 
> ...




The only other suggestion I have would be to contact some rental agents in Barcelona. I cant give you any reccomendations cos I dont know the area, but I´m sure if you "google" and phone a few of them explaining your problem and postition they´ll be only to happy to assist. 

Good luck and I hope it works out

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I have sent you a PM


----------

